# Screen sizes



## Hannahgainz (6 mo ago)

Just curious what the max screen size is on the Android units? Would it be feasible to attach a larger screen 20"+? What are the current laws regarding this? A relative of mine (whos near retirement) works in insurance and keeps telling me all these screens are illegal because they're a distraction when you're driving. I assume from what I've gathered it must vary state to state.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hannahgainz said:


> Just curious what the max screen size is on the Android units? Would it be feasible to attach a larger screen 20"+? What are the current laws regarding this? A relative of mine (whos near retirement) works in insurance and keeps telling me all these screens are illegal because they're a distraction when you're driving. I assume from what I've gathered it must vary state to state.


I'm thinking that they can't be illegal or you wouldn't find so many giant (10+") screens in newer cars. They get around liability by having a disclaimer screen pop up every time the car is turned on.


----------

